
Valuo - MarkSlipp
http://www.valuo.io
======
MarkSlipp
Appreciate any comments on our startup valuo.io we have a pretty talented team
working on the backend. We are currently looking for some awesome people to
join us to help with our UI/UX as we move to beta. Our mission is to help
business and professionals grow their business and provide them the tools to
do that. From marketing calculators to BI, basic accounts are always free. Let
us know your thoughts on valuo.io . Mark

